# παράφα



## gilia (May 14, 2015)

Σε υπογραφή, διακρίνεται μια "υπογραμμιστική παράφα". Πώς θα το αποδώσουμε στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2015)

Τη λέξη «παράφα» την είδα πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου. :) Υπάρχει όμως στα γερμανικά η λέξη Paraphe (μάλλον με γαλλική προέλευση) που βλέπω σε διαδικτυακά γερμανοαγγλικά λεξικά να αποδίδεται ως signature, initials, signature stamp. Κάτι από αυτά μαζί με ένα underlining θα πρέπει να σου δίνει απάντηση, αλλά το τι ακριβώς, μόνο από το κείμενό σου θα το καταλάβεις, μάλλον.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2015)

...
Le *paraphe *est la marque visuelle abrégée de la signature complète. https://www.wikiwand.com/fr/Signature

*paraphe*:

1. Marque faite d’un ou plusieurs traits de plume, qu’on appose ordinairement après sa signature, et qui, en certains cas, se met pour la signature même.
_
Il a signé son nom avec un paraphe.
Mettre son paraphe pour approuver une addition, une rature.
Et le voilà qui se met à signer, à signer… sans les lire, une demi-douzaine d’actes notariés, lui qui ne mettait jamais son parafe sur un acte sans l’épeler, pour ainsi dire, lettre par lettre. _— (Eugène Sue, _Les Mystères de Paris_, 1843)
_
2. (Figuré)_ Marque laissée comme une signature.

Du latin _paraphus_, issu du grec ancien _paragraphein_ (« écrireà côté »).


Many individuals have much more fanciful signatures than their normal cursive writing, including elaborate ascenders, descenders and exotic flourishes, much as one would find in calligraphic writing. As an example, the final "k" in John Hancock's famous signature on the US Declaration of Independence loops back to underline his name. This kind of flourish is also known as a _*paraph*.

_https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Signature

*paraph* (plural paraphs)
_(chiefly historical)_ A flourish made after or below one's signature, originally to prevent forgery.








Elizabeth I of England's signature, showing paraph

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/paraph

Le premier cambriolage auquel se livra Dutilleul eut lieu dans un grand établissement de crédit de la rive droite. Ayant traversé une douzaine de murs et de cloisons, il pénétra dans divers coffres-forts, emplit ses poches de billets de banque et, avant de se retirer, signa son larcin à la craie rouge, du pseudonyme de Garou-Garou, avec un fort joli paraphe qui fut repro­duit le lendemain par tous les journaux.

Le passe-muraille, Marcel Aymé

Η πρώτη διάρρηξη στην οποία επιδόθηκε ο Ντυτιγέλ έγινε σε μια μεγάλη τράπεζα της αριστοκρατικής συνοικίας αφού διέσχισε καμιά ντουζίνα τοίχους και φράχτες, μπήκε μέσα σε διάφορα χρηματοκιβώτια, γέμισε τις τσέπες του με χαρτονομίσματα, και, πριν αποσυρθεί, υπέγραψε την κλοπή με κόκκινη κιμωλία, με το ψευδώνυμο Γκαρού – Γκαρού, μια πολύ όμορφη παράφα που φιγουράρισε την άλλη μέρα σ' όλες τις εφημερίδες.


----------



## Themis (May 14, 2015)

Πρόκειται για τη _μονογραφή_. Συνηθίζεται π.χ. σε πολυσέλιδα νομικά έγγραφα, τα οποία _μονογράφονται_ σε κάθε σελίδα τους και _υπογράφονται_ στο τέλος.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2015)

Και από το OED:

*paraph*, n.
(ˈpæræf) 
Also 4–5 paraf, 5 -affe. 

[a. F. _paraphe, parafe_, also 15th c. _parraphe, -affe, paraffe_ = It. _paˈrafo_, med.L. _paˈraphus_, shortened form of _paragraphus_: see _paragraph_.] 

†1.1 A paragraph. Obs. 
†2.2 (?) A paragraph mark on the margin. Obs. 

3. Diplomatics. A flourish made after a signature, originally as a kind of precaution against forgery. 
1584 D. Powel Lloyd's Cambria 9 That character which the Lawyers do call a Paraph.    1656 Blount Glossogr. [from Cotgr.], Paraph, the flourish or peculiar Knot or mark set unto, after, or instead of, a name in the signing a Deed or Letter.    1727–41 Chambers Cycl. s.v., The Paraph of the Kings of France is a grate, which the secretaries always place before their own, in all letters, etc.    1842 Brande Dict. Sci., etc., s.v., In some countries (as in Spain) the paraph is still a usual addition to a signature.    1895 Daily News 17 Dec. 5/1 [Signature of Fr. Bacon] The paraphe is a loop-headed triangle, with a lozenge below.


----------



## Rogerios (May 14, 2015)

Στα ελληνικά έχω την αίσθηση ότι μιλάμε για μονογραφή (και για μονογράφηση, προκειμένου για την πράξη). Τι ακριβώς έχουμε στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (πρόκειται λ.χ. για μονογραφή που αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια διόρθωση του αρχικού κειμένου);

[Έδιτ - και την ίδια ώρα ο Θέμης... με προλάβαινε] :)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2015)

gilia said:


> Σε υπογραφή, διακρίνεται μια "υπογραμμιστική παράφα". Πώς θα το αποδώσουμε στα αγγλικά;



Άρα:
underlining paraph (Αν οι αναγνώστες θα μπορούν να καταλάβουν τον όρο.)
underlining flourish (Για να καταλάβουν όλοι.)


----------



## Marinos (May 14, 2015)

Και γω τη βλέπω πρώτη φορά. Και όμως: είναι λέει μια από τις λέξεις που είναι κοινές σε ελληνικά και τουρκικά :blink:
Η μονογραφή, φυσικά, μου είναι πολύ γνωστή.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Και γω τη βλέπω πρώτη φορά.



Επίσης, όπως και το αγγλικό paraph, το γαλλικό paraphe και το γερμανικό Paraphe.



Marinos said:


> Και όμως: είναι λέει μια από τις λέξεις που είναι κοινές σε ελληνικά και τουρκικά :blink: ...



Μόλις τώρα αποθήκευσα κι έκλεισα αυτό το πιντιέφ.  Ελληνογαλλογερμανοαγγλοτουρκικό, λοιπόν.



Marinos said:


> ... Η μονογραφή, φυσικά, μου είναι πολύ γνωστή.



Και η τζίφρα, μονοκοντυλιά με τις φιοριτούρες της.


----------



## gilia (May 14, 2015)

Είναι από γραφολογική εξέταση υπογραφής, οπότε underlining flourish, όπως λέει ο nickel. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση βοήθεια!


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2015)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν δύο σημασίες. Η πρώτη, αυτή που αφορά την παλαιογραφία και σε δεύτερη φάση τη γραφολογία και τους γραφολόγους, είναι η _φιοριτούρα_. Η άλλη, η _μονογραφή_, που απασχολεί τους νομικούς, πρέπει να είναι επέκταση της πρώτης.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2015)

Earion said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν δύο σημασίες. Η πρώτη, αυτή που αφορά την παλαιογραφία και σε δεύτερη φάση τη γραφολογία και τους γραφολόγους, είναι η _φιοριτούρα_. Η άλλη, η _μονογραφή_, που απασχολεί τους νομικούς, πρέπει να είναι επέκταση της πρώτης.



Ισχύει για το γαλλικό paraphe:
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=802225920;

Όχι για το αγγλικό paraph:
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/paraph


----------

